# اسئلة للاخت تولين



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضلى بوضع سؤالك هنا ..
مع العلم ان الهدف ان نفهمك ما تجهليه او ما يلتبس فيه الامر معك .. وليس للجدال ..


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشي شكراااا على فتح الموضوووع وانا هانسخ سؤالي من الموضوع اللي كتبته فيه الاول​


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السؤال الاول:





ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني مثلا لو عندنا شخص وليكن اسمه سعيد ازاي اقوووول ان (سعيد )ده هو نفسه (ماجد، وحسنين’ وعوضين) في وقت وااااحد وفي نفس ذات الوقت (ماجد مش هو حسنين’وحسنين مش هو عوضين’ وعوضين مش هو ماجد )
:heat::heat::heat::heat:
أنا اتمخولت هو أنا عملت كدا العلاقة الرياضية دي بطريقة صحيحة؟؟؟
:t9::t9::t9::t9:
ازااااي يكون الله هو التلاتة والتلاته مالهومش علاقة ببعض مش فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهمة دماااااغي
و ياريت رجاء خاص محدش يجي يتفلسف ويقول كلام مش مفهوم أنا عايزة كلام واااضح عشان افهم وياحبذا لو يكون بامثلة 
أنا زيكم بابحث عن الحق​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وآدي نسخة ردي علي سؤالك الاول .



تولين المسلمة قال:


> (سعيد )ده هو نفسه (ماجد، وحسنين’ وعوضين) في وقت وااااحد وفي نفس ذات الوقت (ماجد مش هو حسنين’وحسنين مش هو عوضين’ وعوضين مش هو ماجد )​


 
انت شايفاها كده بالذمة ؟؟؟

لو على مثالك ، يكون الحال كما يلي :
الاب سعيد هو الاستاذ ، الابن سعيد هو الاستاذ ، الزوج سعيد هو الاستاذ 
لكن شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الاب ليست هي شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الابن وليست هي شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الزوج .

فالاستاذ سعيد ، له شخصية كاب ، وشخصية كابن وشخصية كزوج 
ما يفعله كاب مع ابنه لا يفعله كابن لابوه ، وما يفعله كاب او ابن لا يفعله كزوج .
هو استاذ واحد وله ثلاث شخصيات متمايزة وغير منفصلة وغير مختلطة .


يعني حتى الامثلة يارب مش قادرين تعملوها صح ؟؟


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*ده رد نيومان عليا *







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تولين المسلمة 








*
(سعيد )ده هو نفسه (ماجد، وحسنين’ وعوضين) في وقت وااااحد وفي نفس ذات الوقت (ماجد مش هو حسنين’وحسنين مش هو عوضين’ وعوضين مش هو ماجد )​*







انت شايفاها كده بالذمة ؟؟؟

لو على مثالك ، يكون الحال كما يلي :
الاب سعيد هو الاستاذ ، الابن سعيد هو الاستاذ ، الزوج سعيد هو الاستاذ 
لكن شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الاب ليست هي شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الابن وليست هي شخصية الاستاذ سعيد الزوج .

فالاستاذ سعيد ، له شخصية كاب ، وشخصية كابن وشخصية كزوج 
ما يفعله كاب مع ابنه لا يفعله كابن لابوه ، وما يفعله كاب او ابن لا يفعله كزوج .
هو استاذ واحد وله ثلاث شخصيات متمايزة وغير منفصلة وغير مختلطة .


يعني حتى الامثلة يارب مش قادرين تعملوها صح ؟؟

هذا الكلام فقط كمثال ، ولكن


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك كينونة، عقل و روح
الكينونة ليست العقل و لا روح، الشئ نفسه مع العقل و الروح
لكن يبقى الله كائن، عاقل و حي
فنحن نؤمن ان الله كائن، ناطق بكلمته و حي بروحه

فهمتي ولا صعب الفهم؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*تولين انت قلت انك باحث عن الحق و قلت انك عايز أمثلة بسيطة جدا*

* هاديك مثال يقرب الفكرة ولا يوصفها*


* دلوقتى عندنا برنامج تليفزيونى وبيتصور بثلاث كاميرات و كل كاميرا بتصور من زاوية يبقى عندنا ثلاث مشاهد ( 3 كادر ) مختلفين ولكن البرنامج نفسه واحد مش 3*

* فهمتى المثال دة ؟*​


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بعدين سألته السؤال ده

*بواسطة تولين:*

يعني انت قصدك تقول ان ربنا سبحانه مرة يتعامل على ان هو الرب ومرة اخرى على ان هو الروح القدس ومرة على انه الابن....
طيب ليه هو محتاج يتعامل بالثلاث شخصيات دوووول؟؟؟وامتى بيتعامل على انه الاب وامتى يتعامل على انه الابن وامتى يتعامل على انه الروح القدس
واعتبرني باستفسر منك مش اكثر


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> بعدين سألته السؤال ده
> 
> *بواسطة تولين:*
> 
> ...


 

ايوه ... هذا فقط كمثال ولكن....

نتفق على القاعدة للحوار في معرفة الله واعلاناته عن ذاته :

الله ليس له مثل او شبيه لكي نحاول ان نتخيل المثيل او الشبية في عقلنا لما يعلن عن ذاته .

فهمتي حاجة ؟؟؟


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> هناك كينونة، عقل و روح
> الكينونة ليست العقل و لا روح، الشئ نفسه مع العقل و الروح
> لكن يبقى الله كائن، عاقل و حي
> فنحن نؤمن ان الله كائن، ناطق بكلمته و حي بروحه
> ...


 

 صراااااااااااااااااحة مش فاهمة شرحك اووووي بس لو ربنا سبحانه وتعالى كائن 
ممكن اسأل في اعتقادكم مين خلق ربنا سبحانه وتعالى؟؟؟​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد اذن اساتذتى : new-man و my rock

نحن نؤمن باله واحد .. الاب وكلمة الله وروح الله ... ماشى ...؟
كلمة الله = ابن الله .........  روح الله = الروح القدس

مثال للتقريب ..؟
حضرتك عبارة عن جسد وعقل و روح ... مش كده .؟؟؟
عقل حضرتك مختلف عن روحك مختلف عن جسدك ... مش كده
جسدك وعقلك وروحك غير منفصلين عن بعض .. مش كده
عقلك وجسدك وروحك .. كام شخص ... الاجابة : شخص واحد


هكذا نؤمن نحن المسيحيين 
نحن نؤمن بان الله الخالق واحد فقط
هذ الاله هو الاب وكلمته وروحه ... ليست الهه منفصله ولكن اله واحد 

فهمتى يا تولين ؟؟؟


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ايوه ... هذا فقط كمثال ولكن....
> 
> نتفق على القاعدة للحوار في معرفة الله واعلاناته عن ذاته :
> 
> ...


 
طبعااا اكيد ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ليس له مثيل او شبيه بس انا بسأل عن معتقدكم انتم
ليه بتقسموه انه سبحانه وتعالى بيتعامل بالشخصيات التلاته دي
بمعنى اخر:
امتى يتعامل بكل شخصية فيهم؟؟
يعني دوره بيبقى ايه لما يتعامل كاب 
ودوره بيبقى ايه لما يتعامل كابن 
ودوره يبقى ايه لما يتعامل كروح القدس؟؟؟
فهمت حاجة !!​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> ليه بتقسموه انه سبحانه وتعالى بيتعامل بالشخصيات التلاته دي​


 
يبقى حضرتك ما فهمتيش او ماقرتيش ما كتبته لك .

اقول لك اننا لم نقسم الله ، ولم نقل على الله شيئا ، هو اعلن عن ذاته .

يبقى الاتفاق الاول : الله ليس له مثيل حتى نحاول ان نتخيل شيء في عقولنا او امامنا لنشبهه به .

الاتفاق الثاني : عندما يعلن الله عن ذاته ، فنحن نعرف عن الله ، ولكن هل نناقشه لماذا انت كذلك ؟؟؟

نتفق الاول ، ثم نجيب عن باقي اسئلتك ، علشان الموضوع يبقى بسيط عليكي شويه !!!


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> ليه بتقسموه انه سبحانه وتعالى بيتعامل بالشخصيات التلاته دي
> بمعنى اخر:
> امتى يتعامل بكل شخصية فيهم؟؟
> يعني دوره بيبقى ايه لما يتعامل كاب
> ...


 
نحن لا نقسمه ... فالله الواحد غير قابل للتجزئة

ارجو ان تفتحى عقلك وقلبك معايا :

الله الاب ( هو اصل الوجود ) 
فالله هو اب جميع مخلوقاته ولذلك ندعوه الآب ( اى اصل الخليقة )

الله الابن ( هو كلمة الله ) 
عندما اراد الله ان يتمم الفداء ارسل كلمته .. وحيث اننا كبشر لا نستطيع ان نرى الله .. فالحل كان ان يأخذ كلمة الله جسد بشرى لكى ما يتفاعل مع الناس
اذن الله الابن .. هو الذى تفاعل مع البشر .. وهو ايضا له خاصية الظهور فقد ظهر لموسى مثلا على هيئة نار .. وتكلم مع موسى

الله الروح القدس ( هو روح الله )
وهو له الدور فى ان يحل على الانبياء .. لكى ما يكتبوا النبوات والكتاب المقدس .. وبالتالى يصبح الانبياء وسيلة لكى ما نقرأ نحن البشر تعاليم الله الينا بطريقة مباشرة
فى العهد الجديد .. اصبح روح الله القدوس يحل على الناس  المؤمنين بهدف مجئ المسيح ( الفداء ) .. والذين ساروا على الطريق الصحيح والذى وضعه الله ( روح الله على كتاب الكتاب المقدس )
اذن الله الروح القدس .. هو الذى حل على الانبياء لكتابة الكتاب المقدس .. ويحل على المؤمنين ليرشدهم دائما للطريق الصح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اسف استاذى نيو مان ..لم انتبه لردك


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> صراااااااااااااااااحة مش فاهمة شرحك اووووي بس لو ربنا سبحانه وتعالى كائن
> 
> 
> ممكن اسأل في اعتقادكم مين خلق ربنا سبحانه وتعالى؟؟؟​


 
ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهميه؟ لا تفهمي إن الله كائن (فعل و ليس صفة) يعني موجود، الله ناطق و عاقل، لكه فكر و له كلمة، الله حي و له روح
هل يوجد عاقل يعترض على كون الله كائن (موجود) و عاقل ناطل و حي؟ 

الله لا يُخلق يا أخت، الله ازلي و أبدي، كائن تأتي من الكينونة، اي الوجود!


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اسف استاذى نيو مان ..لم انتبه لردك


 
مافيش اي داعي للاعتذار ، لستم انتم المتكلمين


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> بعد اذن اساتذتى : New-man و my rock
> 
> نحن نؤمن باله واحد .. الاب وكلمة الله وروح الله ... ماشى ...؟
> كلمة الله = ابن الله ......... روح الله = الروح القدس
> ...


 
ماشي حتى لو أنا عقل وروح وجسد هتلاقي ان العقل هو المسيطر على الروح والجسد هو اللي بيتحكم في مشاعرك وانفعالاتك العاطفية والخاصة بالالام الروح ’ وأيضا العقل ده نفسه هو المتحكم في انفعالاتك الجسدية يعني متحكم في الجسد ...يعني من الاخر
العقل لايساوي الروح لايساوي الجسد العقل هو الاساس هو المهيمن على العنصرين الاخرين

كذلك (ولله المثل الاعلى)فان الله سبحانه هو المهيمن هو المتحكم متحكم في الروح القدس (اللي هو الملاك جبريل عليه السلام)وهو خلق من خلقه ومتحكم ايضا في نبيه المسيح الذي ارسله كنبي لهداية الناس في الارض اذن نصل في الاخر اننا لانستطيع معرفة كينونة الله ولكن نعرف مايريدنا الله ان نعرفه من خلال رسالته في الارض 
انا حاولت اطبق مثالك على فهمي

وايضا لي سؤال...​كلمة الله = ابن الله ......... روح الله = الروح القدس

نحن عندنا في القران ان الله قد القى كلمته الى مريم(وكلمته هنا تعني مشيئته بخلق المسيح من دوون اب) 
وكان المكلف بنفخ الروح في رحم السيدة مريم هو الملاك جبريل 
اعني بذلك 
عندنا 
الله =الله 
الروح القدس=الملاك جبريل (عليه السلام)
كلمة الله=مشيئة الله بخلق المسيح عليه السلام 

وكل البشر هم روح من الله اي عندما كنا اجنة في بطوون امهاتنا كنا مجرد قطعة دم صغيرة لولا ان الله سبحانه نفخ فينا من روحه لذلك الروح سر عجيب من امر الله لو حاولت ان تفهم ماهي روحي كيف خلقت روحي كيف يرتبط الجسد بالروح هناك اسئلة كثيرة توصلنا كل يوم لعظمة الله اكثر فاكثر وندرك كل يوم كم كنا نجهل الله كثيراا
وشكرا لتحملك لي​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش ... سؤال واحد فقط لمنع التشتيت .
انا منتظر


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهميه؟ لا تفهمي إن الله كائن (فعل و ليس صفة) يعني موجود، الله ناطق و عاقل، لكه فكر و له كلمة، الله حي و له روح
> هل يوجد عاقل يعترض على كون الله كائن (موجود) و عاقل ناطل و حي؟
> 
> الله لا يُخلق يا أخت، الله ازلي و أبدي، كائن تأتي من الكينونة، اي الوجود!


 
اذا كنتم تؤمنون ان الله ازلي الوجود وابدي وهذا ماأؤمن به طبعا ومتيقنة منه تمام اليقين 
ولكن اذا كنتم تؤمنون بما أؤمن به واذا كان الله ازلي الوجود في نظرتكم اذااا كيف يكون قد ولد من قبل مريم العذراء وهل تؤمنون ان مريم العذراء ايضا ازلية الوجود اي هل كانت موجودة قبل الله (تعالى الله عن ذلك)؟؟؟احب ان اعرف المزيد مما لديكم من علم واستفيد وشكراا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

قلنا نحن نضرب الامثلة ولكن لا نشرح الله بها 
ولكن لفت انتباهي انك تكتبي الرد لمجرد الاعتراض 



تولين المسلمة قال:


> ماشي حتى لو أنا عقل وروح وجسد هتلاقي ان العقل هو المسيطر على الروح والجسد هو اللي بيتحكم في مشاعرك وانفعالاتك العاطفية والخاصة بالالام الروح​


​ 
يعني بعقلي وانا نايم اقدر اتحكم في عضلة قلبي واجعلها تتوقف ؟؟
او بعقلي اقدر آمر روحي ان تخرج من الجسد لمدة يومين وترجع تاني ؟؟؟

مش واضح ان كلامك اعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض !!!!
كيف يكون العقل مسيطرا على الجسد وليس له سيطرة على عضلة القلب ليأمرها بالتوقف او العمل ؟؟؟

وكيف يكون مسيطرا على الروح وهو لا يستطيع ان يأمرها بالخروج والدخول ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> اذا كنتم تؤمنون ان الله ازلي الوجود وابدي وهذا ماأؤمن به طبعا ومتيقنة منه تمام اليقين
> 
> ولكن اذا كنتم تؤمنون بما أؤمن به واذا كان الله ازلي الوجود في نظرتكم اذااا كيف يكون قد ولد من قبل مريم العذراء وهل تؤمنون ان مريم العذراء ايضا ازلية الوجود اي هل كانت موجودة قبل الله (تعالى الله عن ذلك)؟؟؟احب ان اعرف المزيد مما لديكم من علم واستفيد وشكراا​


 
الله لم يولد من العذراء ، ولكنه تأنس من العذراء ، اي صار انسانا من خلالها بالميلاد العذراوي.

المولود من مريم العذراء هو السيد المسيح ، الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو ازلي موجود قبل ميلاده بالجسد وبعد ذلك .


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> معلش ... سؤال واحد فقط لمنع التشتيت .
> انا منتظر


 
اتمنى من حضرتك فقط تجاوب على مداخلتي السابقة 
وانا فعلا اخرت السؤال لمنع التشتيت وطالما الحق موجود مافيش تشتيت ان شاء الرحمن​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

> اذا كنتم تؤمنون ان الله ازلي الوجود وابدي وهذا ماأؤمن به طبعا ومتيقنة منه تمام اليقين


 
ممتاز





> ولكن اذا كنتم تؤمنون بما أؤمن به واذا كان الله ازلي الوجود في نظرتكم اذااا كيف يكون قد ولد من قبل مريم العذراء


​ الجسد الذى اتخذه الكلمة فقط هو من ولد من العذراء ... لان كلمة الله هو منذ الاذل بالطبع ( الله ازلى )​


> وهل تؤمنون ان مريم العذراء ايضا ازلية الوجود اي هل كانت موجودة قبل الله (تعالى الله عن ذلك)؟؟؟احب ان اعرف المزيد مما لديكم من علم واستفيد وشكراا


​بالطبع لا .. هى مجرد بشر .. ولكن لنقاوتها .. اختار الله ان يتجسد عن طريقها ( مع العلم ان :التجسد كان محتوما من البداية )
اما لكى تعرفى لماذا اتخذ كلمة الله جسد بشرى .. اقرأى اكثر عن الفداء


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هذة خطبة جمعة ..؟؟؟
هذا ليس حوار ... تعلمى كيف يكون الحوار
اسألى سؤال واحد وانتظرى الرد
مثلا اسألى .. لماذا لم يغفر الله للبشرية بكلمة ؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال... والان منتظر سؤال واحد فى جملة واحده للرد عليه .( لو عندك سؤال ) ..


----------



## تولين المسلمة (15 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل هذة خطبة جمعة ..؟؟؟
> هذا ليس حوار ... تعلمى كيف يكون الحوار
> اسألى سؤال واحد وانتظرى الرد
> مثلا اسألى .. لماذا لم يغفر الله للبشرية بكلمة ؟؟؟
> ...


 
لا عادي اصلي من النوع اللي كل احاسيسي بتتصب من مخي على الورق على طووول 
عادي كنت بارد بعقلي وباللي حاسه بيه...وبعدين مش لازم الموضووع يبقى جامد سؤااال وجوااب لازم يبقى فيه كسر للمود شوية عشاان الملل اصلي موش باحب الروووتين
ماشي جواب على السؤال
 لماذا لم يغفر الله للبشرية بكلمة ؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

> استراحة


 
ارجو ان تلتزمى باسلوب الحوار حتى لا يتم الغاء مداخلاتك والتى هى مضيعة للوقت

ارجو ان تحترمى من يضيع وقته فى اجابة اسئلتك التى تدل عدم قراءة وعدم معرفة 

منتظر سؤال ( لو فيه اسئلة ) ...​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> وبعدين مش لازم الموضووع يبقى جامد سؤااال وجوااب لازم يبقى فيه كسر للمود شوية عشاان الملل اصلي موش باحب الروووتين
> ماشي جواب على السؤال
> لماذا لم يغفر الله للبشرية بكلمة ؟؟؟


 
هل حضرتك تسألى للمعرفة ... ولا للتسلية وقتل الملل..؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> وبالنسبة لموضوع عضلة القلب : معروف ان كل الاعصاب المتفرعة في الجسم متصلة اساسا بالمخ والمخ بيرسل اشارات لجميع اجزاء الجسم وخلايا يأمرها بالعمل او بالتوقف يعني هو المتحكم في كل جزء في الاساس


 


الاخت الفاضلة ، انت تخلطين بين المخ والعقل .





العقل شيء والمخ شيء آخر .





المخ هو جزء من خلايا الجسم ، والعقل هو النفس البشرية ( الشخص والفكر والخصائص التي تميز كل انسان عن غيره ) والتي تستخدم خلايا المخ . 



يعني المخ دي خلايا موجودة في كل الحيوانات ، ولكن الانسان هو الوحيد العاقل ، الذي لديه عقل .



واضح ان الامور مخلبطة عندك ، وتعترضين لمجرد الاعتراض فقط

نرجع لتاني لموضوعنا .

لم نسمع رأيك في الاتفاقات المبدئية :

اولا : الله ليس له مثيل ولاشبيه حتى نشبهه به او نتخيل الله به .

ثانيا : الله عندما يعلن عن ذاته ، هل نسمع له ونقول له آمين ، ام نناقشه ونقول له لماذا انت هكذا وليس كذلك؟؟​


----------



## انت الفادي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تولين المسلمة قال:


> ماشي حتى لو أنا عقل وروح وجسد هتلاقي ان العقل هو المسيطر على الروح والجسد هو اللي بيتحكم في مشاعرك وانفعالاتك العاطفية والخاصة بالالام الروح ’ وأيضا العقل ده نفسه هو المتحكم في انفعالاتك الجسدية يعني متحكم في الجسد ...يعني من الاخر
> العقل لايساوي الروح لايساوي الجسد العقل هو الاساس هو المهيمن على العنصرين الاخرين
> 
> كذلك (ولله المثل الاعلى)فان الله سبحانه هو المهيمن هو المتحكم متحكم في الروح القدس (اللي هو الملاك جبريل عليه السلام)وهو خلق من خلقه ومتحكم ايضا في نبيه المسيح الذي ارسله كنبي لهداية الناس في الارض اذن نصل في الاخر اننا لانستطيع معرفة كينونة الله ولكن نعرف مايريدنا الله ان نعرفه من خلال رسالته في الارض
> ...


*لا يا اخت تولين..
علاقة الروح بالجسد بالعقل هي علاقة مترابطة.. غير منفصلة..
و وجودهم الثلاثة معا لا يمكن فصلهم..
هذا المثال هو للتقريب فقط و ليس للتطبيق عزيزتي..
اعطيناك هذا المثال لتفهمي العلاقة لا اكثر..
من الغريب ان نجد المسلم يسعي الي اوجه الخلاف في حين ان الامثلة تضرب لاوجه الاتفاق..
نحن نضرب لك مثال.. ليقرب لك الفكرة.. لا نرجوا من هذا المثال التطابق التام لان الله ليس كمثله شئ كما تعرفين.. و لكن هذا المثال يقرب فقط الفكرة في رأسك..
العقل و الروح و الجسد لهم نفس الاهمية في الانسان 
فلا نقدر ان نفصل احدهم عن الاخر.. (لا اتحدث عن الانفصال المادي) بل اتكلم عن الانفصال المعنوي

لان عقلك هو انت.. و روحك هو انت.. و جسدك هو انت..
فأنا يمكنني ان امدح عقلك بأن اقول عقلك جبار.. فهل انا اقصد شخص اخر اسمه عقل تولين ام اقصد تولين نفسها؟؟
عندما امدح روحك و اقول روح طيبة.. فهل هكذ ان امدح شخص اخر غيرك؟؟ ام امدح تولين و روحها؟؟
و هكذا للجسد..
اذن بهذا نكون عرفنا انه تولين هي عقل و روح و جسد..
فندما تفكرين بعقلك لا تفكرين بجسدك بل بعقلك.. فهل هذا يجعل جسدك ينفصل عن عقلك؟؟؟ لا بل يبقي كل منهم علي حاله و لكن لكل منهم وظيفته.
اما بخصوص الروح القدس عزيزتي... نحن لا نتحدث عن جبريل .. لان الروح القدس في المسيحية هو روح الله وليس شخص اخر سوي الله نفسه.

لن اناقش باقي مشاركتك لعدم الخروج عن الموضوع و لانه ليس له دخل بالقسم هنا.
*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أجبنا على أكثر من سؤال في هذا الموضوع و هو خارج ع تخصص القسم
الرجاء الإكتفاء بسؤال واحد لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع و القارئ المتابع
يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و التطرق لاكثر من سؤال


----------

